# LPT: Does Revenue acknowledge receipt of completed Return?



## dewdrop (29 Apr 2013)

Does Revenue acknowledge receipt of completed Return?


----------



## Bronte (29 Apr 2013)

If you need proof of sending in your return, and people should always do this for important documents then they should send it by recorded delivery, or else drop it into revenue and get them to photocopy the first page and stamp it - meaning they have received it.


----------



## twofor1 (29 Apr 2013)

I filled in the form on line and paid the appropriate amount with a debit card.

No receipt was issued or payment was not acknowledged.

I logged in the following week to be told I had not yet registered or paid.
Phoned up the helpline to be told ‘’My Bank statement was my receipt, and not to worry about it’’

I argued my bank statement only says LPT and an amount paid, but makes no reference to the property it relates to, I could have paid relatives LPT. I have no documentary evidence to say I paid LPT for my property, in fact all I have is documentary evidence to say I have not registered or paid, as this is what I am told when I log in to my account.

Several phone calls and supervisors over a few weeks all refused to send a receipt or an email acknowledging payment was made for this property, stating they do not issue receipts, they could see I paid, but just could not see it in the right place, they also said this was a problem for a small number of returns and would be rectified in time.

I can now see in my case anyway that the problem is rectified, but if I did not push it, I’m guessing that as their system was saying I had not registered or paid, that Revenue would have pursued me for the estimated amount through one of the various options mentioned in their information leaflet, I could see problems in the future, if this issue was not sorted now.

A receipt in some form is not a lot to ask for.

Unbelievable.


----------



## mf1 (29 Apr 2013)

How hard is it for the taxpayer to send an email confirming the position? 

Email: lpt@revenue.ie

I deal with Revenue a lot - I have no issue with occasional communication matters that are a consequence of new systems and deadlines. I just follow it up. 

mf


----------



## twofor1 (29 Apr 2013)

mf1 said:


> How hard is it for the taxpayer to send an email confirming the position?


 
How hard is it for revenue to send an email confirming payment ?


----------



## callybags (29 Apr 2013)

This has puzzled me as well.

When I registered online I had to provide an email address before I could pay.

What do they want this for if they can't issue a receipt?


----------



## AlbacoreA (29 Apr 2013)

I was a bit baffled aswell. They do provide a transaction number, which you can save, if you do it online. I always take a screenshot and a text copy of these things. Bit sloppy though.


----------



## Knuttell (29 Apr 2013)

twofor1 said:


> [Phoned up the helpline to be told ‘’My Bank statement was my receipt, and not to worry about it’’



As a landlord how am I going to claim this as an expense without a receipt?

I get a receipt for everything I pay for,indeed its probably enshrined in some consumer law somewhere that a receipt must be provided.

They need to be pulled on this one and pulled good and hard,its not in any way acceptable.


----------



## rayn (29 Apr 2013)

Surely there is no need for a receipt if paying online.
A quick check online will tell if you have paid and the amount.
It says "OUTSTANDING BALANCE €0.00" and at bottom says "No further action required this year"
If you really need evidence of payment print off this page.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jun 2013)

*How do I get a receipt for the LPT?*

My mother has sold her house and the solicitor needs a receipt to show that the LPT has been paid.

According to the LPT website 

Will Revenue issue a *receipt* to me when I have filed my Return?



> *22.    Will Revenue issue a receipt to me when I have filed my Return?  *
> Where you submit a paper Return, no receipt will be issued by  Revenue. We recommend that you keep a record of the information you  provide on your LPT Return:
> 
> 
> ...


She had filled in a Single Debit Authority,so it would not have been paid by the closing date next week. 
So I paid it by Laser Card and they said that they don't issue receipts. 

She doesn't have her PIN anymore, so I can't access her file online. Can she get her PIN sent out again? If she does, will this be any good? 

What will people who are paying it monthly do if they want to sell their house?

How will I ensure that they don't take it via the Single Debit Authority as well?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Jun 2013)

It looks as if you get a receipt if you pay through the Post Office


----------



## mf1 (27 Jun 2013)

Revenue have indicated to the Law Society that, in ease of the transition period, they will assist solicitors in ascertaining the LPT situation for conveyancing transaction and see below

Otherwise, conveyancing solicitors will, as is usual in these unusual circumstances ( if you follow the drift)   operate on the basis of agreement, undertakings  to hold funds to deal with outstanding issues etc.,etc to get over this particular hump

mf



Revenue Contact Details for Local Property Tax 

Revenue has confirmed with the Law Society that its dedicated email address
for solicitors to contact it for confirmation of the status of local
property tax (LPT) in respect of a property is - DELETED ADDRESS AS ONLY FOR CONVEYANCING TRANSACTIONS 

Vendors' solicitors will need to be provided with the following details by
the vendor in order to make the application to Revenue:
.	Vendor's PPSN or other tax number and tax type
.	Property ID
Practitioners should note that this address may be used only for obtaining
the local property tax status pursuant to Section 128 of the Finance (Local
Property Tax) Act 2012 for the purpose of a transfer of property, including
a voluntary transfer and a compulsory purchase order. 
Other queries that solicitors may have in relation to LPT generally, or in
relation to particular properties (other than Section 128 information)
should not be sent to this email address as they will not be replied to by
Revenue. 
Revenue has indicated that this email address will cease to be used on 28th
June 2013 when, as is anticipated, Revenue will make the Section 128
information available online.


----------



## Sophrosyne (28 Jun 2013)

I filed my LPT return through PAYE Anytime. I selected salary deduction.
When I log into PAYE Anytime, on the left-hand side of the screen there is a icon and a link to LPT.
When I click on the link it displays my LPT charge, an option to view my LPT Return and my payment method. All screens are printable.


----------



## Mrs Vimes (28 Jun 2013)

Brendan Burgess said:


> What will people who are paying it monthly do if they want to sell their house?
> 
> How will I ensure that they don't take it via the Single Debit Authority as well?



I assume that when a person has declared themselves the liable person for the LPT for a given year that Revenue will chase them for it rather than any subsequent purchasers.

I don't know if it's possible to cancel a single debit authority - if you can't get an answer from Revenue your bank may be able to clarify (or you could post a thread )

I would hope Revenue thought of this sort of scenario when setting up the system, it is not exactly likely to be unusual, but who knows.


----------



## BudgetBrenda (25 Feb 2014)

We paid our LPT by cheque on Jan 1 for 2014. Our cover letter identifying the property etc requested a receipt. Six weeks later we got a letter saying 'Revenue does not issue receipts for LPT ' and this sentence was in Bold. there was an irrelevant paragraph (not in bold!) about how to pay online which I had already opted NOT to do.

I noted that the cheque did not hit our bank account until mid January. As we dont have a receipt saying they received the money on  xxx date could they later say I missed the Jan 1st deadline for hardcopy filing with a cheque and surcharge us? 

We think it hilarious that they spend money on sending an individualised letter to us that refers to receiving our 'correspondence' but not to receiving our payment.

Incidentally, a friend got a letter acknowledging her payment and the date received. Her letter requesting a receipt was dealt with by a different official.


----------

